# How Long Do Your Flare Ups Last?



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

How long do your flare ups usually last, and whats your definition of? Some people i know call a flare up literally the span of time ibs bothers them overall... as in... i had a flare up for a year then nothing for 6 months...

I consider my flare ups when im actually have a case of D, in my situation anyway. Right now im going through about a 2 week flare up. Out of the past 2 weeks, ive felt normal maybe 4 days :-/

Usually though, my flare ups last a day, im good for 2-3, and then get another, and its pretty consistent like that. Once in a while i have these horrible longer ones.

So what about you guys? are they all over the map, usually consistent, how do you define it?


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Dunno if this would be of relevance to you - I had IBS-C until 4-5 days ago. Now, I think I got an upgrade to premium IBS, ie IBS-D. Two semi-soft BMs. Feel a little bit like going 2-3 times in a day, but dont end up going.

My IBS-C flare ups could last anywhere between a week to 4-5 months. Lets see if I really have D now and what happens.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

IvyWinter, you may like to look at this poll we ran a few years ago about this topic.

*How long does it take you from the first sign of a flare to wellness and feeling good again?*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/poll_4


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

For me, I consider a "flare up" to be a period of time when my symptoms (cramping, diarrhea) tend to suddenly become worse, where the cramping and diarrhea are more pronounced and intense. When I do get a flare up, it can last anywhere from a couple of days to a couple if weeks before it calms back down to my "normal" level of symptoms. Always scary, as I'm concerned when it happens that it won't calm back down. The good news is, it always does.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks to you both! Jeff that poll was perfect.

H8ibs, I am still in the throws of bad D and stomach pains, for about 2 1/2 weeks now. I understand what you mean; it gets a little scary that it won't die down. My boyfriend is convinced I'll be just OK soon, and is all about convincing me to have positive mental attitude. I'm trying!


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

IvyWinter, hang in there. Are you taking Imodium to help?


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

From time to time, but sometimes I feel like all it does is cause bigger D once it wears off... like it was all just building up there! I took 2 this morning after D so... ive been OK the rest of the day. I fear tomorrow though


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Ivy, I understand. I know what you mean that sometimes when it wears off, the D comes back with a vengeance. Sometimes when Imodium isn't working so well, I'll go to Pepto. My doctor said that sometimes the D will come on due to a minor "gut bug" that most people get over quickly, but ibs folks have a harder time fighting. The Bismuth in Pepto is better for this type of thing than Imodium. You might want to try Pepto to see if it helps. I'm sorry you're going through a prolonged flare up. Hang in there.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks... pepto might be a smart move. I'll give it a try.


----------



## SJN888 (Jun 18, 2013)

My problems may be somewhat different than yours, but saccharomyces boulardii and a low-carb diet (sort of like SCD or the anti-candida diet) are very helpful for me (IBS and possibly IBD). You can get this from Amazon (Florastor or Jarrow brand).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saccharomyces_boulardii

Pepto can work wonders, but you shouldn't take it every day for a long period of time Over time, bismuth can build up in your system and cause some problems - memory issues, nightsweats, etc. Elimination half-life is around 1.5 months, so it will eventually clear from your body.


----------



## Reed (Jul 13, 2013)

I consider a flare up to be a time when my symptoms are so bad I have to stay in bed. Typically this means the "bubble" I get under my left rib cage. It feels like I've been repeatedly hit with a baseball bat on my left side. I take activated charcoal - 2 caplets every 2 hours and typically it goes away in 12 - 24 hours. Without the charcoal, it's 2 - 3 days.


----------

